# criminal record check



## jay1968 (Nov 5, 2015)

I have my 790 form filled in and I have been to the bank and paid my fee

So can someone tell me where I go in Malaga to take all my documents with the form790 to sort getting the police check ?

Do I need to call for an appointment first ?

If so what is the number I need to call?

Any info would be appreciated

Thanks
Jay


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't know about Malaga but here we had to go to the Prop office (without an appointment) - Google it for Malaga and I'm sure you'll find their number etc.


----------



## jay1968 (Nov 5, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I don't know about Malaga but here we had to go to the Prop office (without an appointment) - Google it for Malaga and I'm sure you'll find their number etc.


what is a prop office?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jay1968 said:


> what is a prop office?


I really don't know but here in the Communidad Valencia they are used for a variety of bureaucratic things.

Generalitat: Oficines PROP


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Jay,

You need to go to the local Ministry of Justice office (click on Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice and halfway down the page under 'Procedure', there's a link to 'Regional Offices'). 

If it's anything like Madrid, you shouldn't need to make an appointment as there will likely be a number system in place, you know, where you take a ticket and wait for your number to be called. 

Briona


----------



## jay1968 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Briona
i have found and address for malaga, i think i will just go down and hope i dont need an appointment, (Spain Wouldn't be that organized would it)?


----------

